# Pack goat prospects with pack saddle included!



## Shane_Green (Aug 29, 2013)

I have two wether goats that will make great pack goats. They were born in March 2013. They still have their horns. They are going to be large. They are 1/2 sable, 1/4 nubian and 1/4 alpine. Their father is in the background of the photo. I have two pack saddles that will go with them, they are crossbuck style. All you will need is some straps that are missing and panniards, and you will be goat packing. Next spring they will be big enough to start carrying some light loads, right now they are still growing and need to be trained. I will sell them for $140 each set of goat and packsaddle.


----------



## Shane_Green (Aug 29, 2013)

Located in Morgan Utah


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

*pack goat prospects*

sorry Shane, love the area you are in but a bit of a drive for me. good luck finding homes for your kids.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

They're very nice-looking boys. I hope you find a good home for them.


----------

